# Watercooling Question.



## FireFox (Mar 25, 2021)

Short question.

Is it ok/safe to clean/flush Radiators with Vinegar?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 25, 2021)

ive allways use white vin to flush new kit, dose i put about 50 to 100ml to a1lt of distilled water, i also run it through the whole loop for a day, it brings waterblocks back to new.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 25, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> i also run it through the whole loop for a day


I would like to do that but it would be almost impossible to drain the front Rads, if i would knew this before i would have ordered more tubes and would put together the Loop outside the Case and clean it that way, that is why i want to flush every Rad separately till they aren't inside the case.


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 25, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> ive allways use white vin to flush new kit, dose i put about 50 to 100ml to a1lt of distilled water, i also run it through the whole loop for a day, it brings waterblocks back to new.


^^Same here.

Though it depends on your level dilution. Just remember that vinegar can do a number on plated blocks if the concentration is too high, left too long, or both. Just be reasonable about it and should be fine. Also, it's not a replacement for using a toothbrush on the fins in the case there's a blockage. Make sure you do enough flushes when cleaning up.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 25, 2021)

I've never cleaned/flush a Rad before, but this time i want to try, some said that it can be done with tap water ( Hot ) i just want to clean the Rads inside just to remove any residue left.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 25, 2021)

i wouldnt use tap water unless i had nothing else, the trouble with tap water is loads of other stuff living in it ie aluge spores ect. ive use the above vin mix since really watercooling began in the late 90s and have never had a prob.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 25, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> ive use the above vin mix since really watercooling began in the late 90s and have never had a prob.


Doesn't need to be flush just to remove the Vinegar left? and what distilled water do you use?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 25, 2021)

the stuff you top batterys with just keep clear the stuff which has anti scale in it like the distilled thay use for pressing cloths ect. i wouldnt worry about whats left after draining unless i was filling with one of those pearly colours cus viniger could make it clump at a guess. sorry i keep adding to this but im in vr at the mo so am multytasking   .


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 25, 2021)

If done properly, no problem, at last with copper rads.  It must be flushed with water before using.  Here's how we generally do,

1.  Drain Loop.
2.  Remove rads.
3.  Make a loop with the rads ... Pump ... Rad 1 .... Rad 2 ... Gallon Container for solids to drop out .... Pump
4.  Fill container with vinegar solution .... run pump ... fill container again (as needed)
5.  Next I drop the container and leave open ended discharge into sink .... instead of pump, use tap water ...  There are no algae and spores in tap water or it wouldn't be tap water.... water supplier would be shut down,   Leave tap water in a an open container for a bit and yes, your tap water will absorb algae, spores, years, etc from air.  Note that distilled water if left in open container will do the same.   While freshly distilled water has a PH of 7.0, if your container is left open, the water will absorb carbon dioxide, creating carbonic acid and pH will drop to acidic range of 5.8 or a little lower.  I change the tap water temp and volume to shake any flux or whatever loose.
6.  Finally will run freshly prepared DW on sealed container thru the loop for 4-6 hours, replace it with another filling and circulate again .... before putting in the final DW with desired algaecides and corrosion inhibitors.... is specially prepared manufacturer coolant depending on owner wishes.

It must be noted that vinegar is best avoided with aluminum rads and can cause problems with blocks and fitting with aluminum components or fasteners.

But if you want to do a more thorough job, I'd recommend the "Blitz Kit" prepared specifically for this purpose.  I have used it after vinegar cleaning and was amazed at the aadditional amount of crap collected in the container.






						Amazon.com: Mayhems Blitz Basic Kit : Electronics
					

Buy Mayhems Blitz Basic Kit: Water Cooling Systems - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				











						Mayhems Blitz Radiator
					

Mayhems Blitz is the most comprehensive cleaning kit ever released for liquid cooling computers. It has been developed to clean you radiator’s better than new and leave your system in perfect condition. Please remember you must use either with the Blitz pro Kit or the Blitz basic Kit. Do not use...




					www.performance-pcs.com
				








						Mayhems Blitz Complete Radiator and System Cleaning Kit
					

Mayhems Blitz Complete Radiator and System Cleaning Kit




					mayhems.store
				




Again not to be used in aluminum rads or in anything except copper rads, keep away from other metal parts in your system.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 25, 2021)

John Naylor said:


> If done properly, no problem, at last with copper rads.  It must be flushed with water before using.  Here's how we generally do,
> 
> 1.  Drain Loop.
> 2.  Remove rads.
> ...


That is a very effective way, however i want to do something more simple where i just need to add into the rads port ( Distilled water, vinegar, etc.) or whatever i will use to clean it shake the rads a few times flush it and done.

any ideas?

Btw, the Rads are still in their respective boxes, i still haven't mounted them.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi,
Don't know where behind a vpn is lol but any walmart... has distilled water 

I substitute mayhems part 2 with a couple drops of dawn ultra dish soap 
But I too make a temporary loop for flushing rads... and I use a glass gas filter to catch all the crap that don't seem to come out just hand shacking.... but I still shack just as the pump is running 100% seems to work


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 26, 2021)

i wouldnt touch mayhems stuff with a barge pole, when i can make something better myself sorry if i offended anyone who uses it but to me all these addatives are just not needed and i see them as a weak grift  .


----------



## basco (Mar 26, 2021)

i use this to clean hoses and rads:








						789
					

Allied Kenco Sales ia a butcher supply house specializing in sausage making and jerky making supplies and equipment. Our knowledge of seasoning, ingredients and sausage making techniques is extensive



					www.alliedkenco.com


----------



## FireFox (Mar 27, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> i put about 50 to 100ml to a1lt of distilled water.


And what about acrylic, doesn't the vinegar ruin it?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 27, 2021)

ive never had a problem with acrylic staining with white vin.

stuck the white led on to show, my gpu block is over 3 years old and ive never had it to bits to clean yet it could do with a toothbrush to tell the truth.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 27, 2021)

John Naylor said:


> There are no algae and spores in tap water or it wouldn't be tap water.... water supplier would be shut down,



False, tap water contains  impurities (minerals and living organisms) unlike distilled water. Depending on where you live and where the tap water comes from, the amount of impurities varies. Ever hear of Flint Mich? Distilled water is 100% pure water with zero impurities. Damn, with all the knowledge you seem to have, and you didn't know this? And I thought it was common knowledge?









						The difference between purified, distilled, and tap water, and which is the best choice for drinking
					

The best way to hydrate yourself is with water that still retains beneficial minerals, like calcium, but has had contaminants like lead filtered out.




					www.insider.com
				




here's what's in your state's clean tap water you are using in your water-cooling loop- https://www.istapwatersafe.com/epa-...eZzSveGmJ93KV29kWqsQ4_FXBc_zZYoBoC08IQAvD_BwE


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 27, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> False, tap water contains impurities


thank you bud.


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 27, 2021)

FireFox said:


> That is a very effective way, however i want to do something more simple where i just need to add into the rads port ( Distilled water, vinegar, etc.) or whatever i will use to clean it shake the rads a few times flush it and done.
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> Btw, the Rads are still in their respective boxes, i still haven't mounted them.


The writer of that is pretty clueless.


FireFox said:


> And what about acrylic, doesn't the vinegar ruin it?


That would be rather impossible.


BarbaricSoul said:


> False, tap water contains  impurities (minerals and living organisms) unlike distilled water. Depending on where you live and where the tap water comes from, the amount of impurities varies. Ever hear of Flint Mich? Distilled water is 100% pure water with zero impurities. Damn, with all the knowledge you seem to have, and you didn't know this? And I thought it was common knowledge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 27, 2021)

Tbh, i haven't found yet an answer that convinced me what to use to cleans the Rads, one person says this work the other says it doesn't work, another one says try/use this the other says dont use it/try it, confused


----------



## maxfly (Mar 27, 2021)

Ive been using CLR to clean my rads for years with great success. For new rads i just use distilled being that they should already be clean for the most part already. Altho ive heard that alphacool rads can be unusually dirty as new but i have no personal experience with them yet.
 Have you found something in your loop or is this a maintenance flush?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 27, 2021)

maxfly said:


> Have you found something in your loop or is this a maintenance flush?


No, the Radiators are still Brand new in their boxes, i have never cleaned a radiator before and i don't understand why this time i am obsessed about cleaning it.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 27, 2021)

if the rads are new just half fill em with Distilled water and puts some plugs in and give them a good sheck and let the water out and your good to go buddy.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 27, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> if the rads are new just half fill em with Distilled water and puts some plugs in and give them a good sheck and let the water out and your good to go buddy.


I will do that, next time when i need to change the coolant then i will clean it properly.

i would like to buy something like this Water Cooling Thermometer but i am scared because that is Aluminum, is there anything better i could bay?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 27, 2021)

the theads look pvc to me , email the seller and ask.


----------



## maxfly (Mar 27, 2021)

Pretty much all of the big manufacturers have a version of that. Im pretty sure the housing of the one you linked is aluminum. The interior looks like plastic but i would try to contact them to be certain. I think i would check out something from heatkiller or ek for comparisons sake to be sure your getting a quality guage.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 27, 2021)

maxfly said:


> I think i would check out something from heatkiller or ek


Any link please?


maxfly said:


> i would try to contact them to be certain.


The manufacturer is* Bewinner, *never heard about them before, so better avoid it.


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 27, 2021)

FireFox said:


> i would like to buy something like this Water Cooling Thermometer but i am scared because that is Aluminum, is there anything better i could bay?


Waste of money imo. It's a standalone temp sensor which does you nothing unless you like staring at the water temp. Get a 2pin sensor fitting that you can screw into one of the free ports on your reservoir. Then ya connect that 2pin into your motherboard. Then you can use the water temp to control your pumps and fans via Asus brilliant bios interface for PWM control.



FireFox said:


> Tbh, i haven't found yet an answer that convinced me what to use to cleans the Rads, one person says this work the other says it doesn't work, another one says try/use this the other says dont use it/try it, confused


I don't get where the confusion is? Those that know what they're talking about are all saying the same thing.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 27, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Get a 2pin sensor fitting that you can screw into one of the free ports on your reservoir. Then ya connect that 2pin into your motherboard. Then you can use the water temp to control your pumps and fans via Asus brilliant bios interface for PWM control.


This? https://www.alphacool.com/shop/moni...eiszapfen-temperature-sensor-plug-g1/4-chrome



thesmokingman said:


> I don't get where the confusion is? Those that know what they're talking about are all saying the same thing.


Forget what i said


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 27, 2021)

FireFox said:


> This? https://www.alphacool.com/shop/moni...eiszapfen-temperature-sensor-plug-g1/4-chrome
> 
> 
> Forget what i said


Yea, a sensor just like that one.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 28, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I would like to do that but it would be almost impossible to drain the front Rads


is this because you dont have a drain valve or is the radiator upside down ( ports on top)?


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 28, 2021)

Screw drain valves. Get QDCs and blow the water out, takes minutes to empty a loop. I use a datavac to make short work of any liquid.

Don't forget to add an inline filter for use with QDC.


Draining

Ready for fill


----------



## FireFox (Mar 28, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> s this because you dont have a drain valve or is the radiator upside down ( ports on top)?


I still haven't put the Loop together yet .


thesmokingman said:


> takes minutes to empty a loop.


Of course, you dont have a lot tubing and that makes it easier.

I am building almost the exact same setup of my previous PC.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 28, 2021)

i like that blue piping bud, much better than adding sludge sorry colours to the loop   .
heres mine but it changes from month to month but one things for sure im shite at taking pics with leds with a iphone its not that bright honist


----------



## FireFox (Mar 28, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> i like that blue piping bud, much better than adding sludge sorry colours to the loop   .


I hate colored coolants.

2 two meters of the same tubing for the new Loop


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 28, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I still haven't put the Loop together yet .
> 
> Of course, you dont have a lot tubing and that makes it easier.
> 
> ...


I have very little tubing by design. You have a lot of tubing by design. The amount of tubing doesn't make it easier to drain because of gravity and orientation of blocks and rads. There will always be a crap ton of water that doesn't drain out of a drain valve because its stuck inside rads or blocks. This is watercooling 101, shit never drains easily period. That's why I have a disdain for drain valves, they're a joke.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 28, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> I have very little tubing by design. You have a lot of tubing by design. The amount of tubing doesn't make it easier to drain because of gravity and orientation of blocks and rads. There will always be a crap ton of water that doesn't drain out of a drain valve because its stuck inside rads or blocks. This is watercooling 101, shit never drains easily period. That's why I have a disdain for drain valves, they're a joke.


Indeed, i really like the way you have your tubing setup, simple and efficient. For me having tubes inside the case that then goes behind the Motherboard and then back inside the case is just hell, soon or later i will find a way to drain it properly.

Have another question.
How is it possible to plug the pump to the CPU header which is 1A and a Pump is 3A?


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 28, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Indeed, i really like the way you have your tubing setup, simple and efficient. For me having tubes inside the case that then goes behind the Motherboard and then back inside the case is just hell, soon or later i will find a way to drain it properly.
> 
> Have another question.
> How is it possible to plug the pump to the CPU header which is 1A and a Pump is 3A?


Don't use a manifold? They just create complexity. You already have res...

The pump if it's pwm doesn't run off the motherboard. Only the pwm/fan sensor is connected to a motherboard header. The pump derives its power from a molex connector aka psu. And technically you shouldn't run a pump off the mb even if you could with some headers being 3A capable. It's just not worth killing a mb header imo. And on the topic of the pump pwm header, you DON'T actually want to connect it to the cpu header as that header can only read from the cpu sensor. If ya use the cpu header it defeats the point of having a water temp sensor. The idea is to set everything to water temp, if we're doing the water temp philosophy. For ex. in my setup everything is water temp based. My pump's pwm, header is connected to the water pump header, fans all get temp from water temp sensor. And with pwm enabled, everything scales off of water temp from 25c idle to 31c max. My water temp actually idles  around 22-23c.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 28, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Don't use a manifold? They just create complexity. You already have res...
> 
> The pump if it's pwm doesn't run off the motherboard. Only the pwm/fan sensor is connected to a motherboard header. The pump derives its power from a molex connector aka psu. And technically you shouldn't run a pump off the mb even if you could with some headers being 3A capable. It's just not worth killing a mb header imo. And on the topic of the pump pwm header, you DON'T actually want to connect it to the cpu header as that header can only read from the cpu sensor. If ya use the cpu header it defeats the point of having a water temp sensor. The idea is to set everything to water temp, if we're doing the water temp philosophy. For ex. in my setup everything is water temp based. My pump's pwm, header is connected to the water pump header, fans all get temp from water temp sensor. And with pwm enabled, everything scales off of water temp from 25c idle to 31c max. My water temp actually idles  around 22-23c.


All your points are right and i agree, only advantage when plugging the Pump to the cpu's header is that if pump die/fail system will shutdown + because the Pump is PWM when connected to the CPU header and you set it to run at lets say 3000rpm that will prevent the pump ramping up and down , it doesn't makes sense that i am building a silent Pc and have a fan plugged to the Cpu header that will ramp up and down depending the Cpu load 

Where should i plug the water temp sensor, in or out?


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 28, 2021)

FireFox said:


> All your points are right and i agree, only advantage when plugging the Pump to the cpu's header is that if pump die/fail system will shutdown + because the Pump is PWM when connected to the CPU header and you set it to run at lets say 3000rpm that will prevent the pump ramping up and down , it doesn't makes sense that i am building a silent Pc and have a fan plugged to the Cpu header that will ramp up and down depending the Cpu load
> 
> Where should i plug the water temp sensor, in or out?
> 
> View attachment 194217


I suppose the W_IN header. I don't have the on my board thus I use the T_sensor at the bottom of the board on your board.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 28, 2021)

you should have a pump header its the same as a fan header but designed to be best for the pump, it should say on the header my board has two.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 28, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> you should have a pump header its the same as a fan header but designed to be best for the pump, it should say on the header my board has two.


Yes i have it, but as mentioned before i am trying to avoid to plug a fan to the CPU header, 12 fans running at low rpm and CPU fan ramping up and down every time there is some load.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 28, 2021)

mine dont ramp up and down in fact its quite all the time, you need to adjust your fan curves.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 28, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> mine dont ramp up and down in fact its quite all the time, you need to adjust your fan curves.


In the Bios?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 28, 2021)

dos your board have a fan control app ? like Ai Suite or some thing like which lets you control your fan headers.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 28, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> dos your board have a fan control app ? like Ai Suite or some thing like which lets you control your fan headers.


Sure i can download Ai Suite, i just need to control the CPU fan, the other 12 fans are controlled by iCue.


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 28, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Sure i can download Ai Suite, i just need to control the CPU fan, the other 12 fans are controlled by iCue.


Nooo, do not download aisuite. PWM control can and should be done in bios. Asus has the best bios pwm control out of all the boards bar none. Not to use it is well... crazy.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 29, 2021)

mr smokieman  tell us why you think asus has the best pwn control in the bios. i set both i carnt do with going into the bios everytime i want to change a fan speed and theres nothing wrong with using Ai suite it overwrites the bios once in windows and gives more control.


----------



## joemama (Mar 29, 2021)

Don't download the AI suite, I've seen a shit ton of software problems caused by that.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 29, 2021)

tell us some of the problems then bud.


joemama said:


> Don't download the AI suite


----------



## joemama (Mar 29, 2021)

BSODs, fan speed control malfunctioning, false CPU overheat readings causing system shutdown, just google it


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 29, 2021)

ive never had none of that, have you tryed it? ive been using it 3 years on my intel rig without a prob and quite a few of my customers use it and have not reported any probs. google is not a benchmark bud.


----------



## basco (Mar 29, 2021)

i think the problem lies in having all at once with different sensor polls and during that the motherboard tries to do its magic too


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 29, 2021)

i only use the xfan control in the Ai softwear to be truthful ive never used it for overclocking or anything else, ive had a look on google and as said by others there is some probs but as i said ive never had any but that dont mean there isnt one   .


----------



## FireFox (Mar 29, 2021)

What about this?


----------



## basco (Mar 29, 2021)

isnt the latest version from 2016 - i tried to look it up-hard to find real info
was a very good tool but could mess up things-because i think it goes deeper then other tools-dont ask me why-just try to collect things in my old head from some time ago
but if ya have a win backup worth a try - i think after install you should see if it works or not

and i have to say i never had probs with asus bios fan+pump settings.
i just put them in quiet and 3pin to dc and 4pin to pwm and thats it


----------



## FireFox (Mar 29, 2021)

I see the  4.52 version.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 29, 2021)

ive use speedfan years ago with the old fx processer but for the life of me carnt remember if its good or bad, yea give it a try bud.


----------



## basco (Mar 29, 2021)

if you install speedfan and ya only see 1 or 2 fans then dont bother with it.
if it detects nearly all of them then i think ya have a good chance for success

sorry if i overread this but what are you trying to control-or what is not controllable with onboard stuff?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 30, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Get a 2pin sensor fitting that you can screw into one of the free ports on your reservoir.


Got it today


----------



## FireFox (Apr 2, 2021)

What should be the acceptable water/coolant temps idle and when gaming?


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 2, 2021)

FireFox said:


> What should be the acceptable water/coolant temps idle and when gaming?


Ideal is 10c delta.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 4, 2021)

Could someone explain me with easy words what exactly Delta T is?

I know what you are thinking, a Watercooling builder that doesn't know what the Delta T is  no shame.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 4, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Could someone explain me with easy words what exactly Delta T is?
> 
> I know what you are thinking, a Watercooling builder that doesn't know what the Delta T is  no shame.



Simply put: difference in temperature.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 4, 2021)

Arctucas said:


> difference in temperature.


Ambient temperatures, Water temperatures?


----------



## nguyen (Apr 4, 2021)

At idle water temp should only be +1 to 3C above ambient
During gaming workload where both CPU and GPU are both stressed: water temp = Ambient + 10C (higher or lower depending on radiator space/CPU+GPU TDP)
GPU temperature = Watertemp + 6-10C (depending on how much power the GPU is currently using)

I would set the radiator fans to react to water temp readings, 30% fans speed at Ambient temp to 100% speed at ambient + 10C, that way the fans spin up and down in a much gentler manner.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 4, 2021)

nguyen said:


> At idle water temp should only be +1 to 3C above ambient
> During gaming workload where both CPU and GPU are both stressed: water temp = Ambient + 10C (higher or lower depending on radiator space/CPU+GPU TDP)
> GPU temperature = Watertemp + 6-10C (depending on how much power the GPU is currently using)
> 
> I would set the radiator fans to react to water temp readings, 30% fans speed at Ambient temp to 100% speed at ambient + 10C, that way the fans spin up and down in a much gentler manner.


At idle the water temp is equal or max 2c above ambient temp, during Gaming the water increases 1c/2c over the idle.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 4, 2021)

Thats good cooling 1-2c increase when gaming id be very happy with that bud.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 4, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Ambient temperatures, Water temperatures?



Yes.

Difference between different temperatures, or same temperature at different time.


----------



## nguyen (Apr 4, 2021)

FireFox said:


> At idle the water temp is equal or max 2c above ambient temp, during Gaming the water increases 1c/2c over the idle.



It would take at least 30min for the water temp to reach equilibrium in a big loop like yours, just play game for extended period of time and check water temp.
Also you can use HWinfo plugin to monitor water temp via Afterburner OSD


----------



## FireFox (Apr 4, 2021)

nguyen said:


> It would take at least 30min for the water temp to reach equilibrium in a big loop like yours, just play game for extended period of time and check water temp.
> Also you can use HWinfo plugin to monitor water temp via Afterburner OSD


That is exactly how i ran the test.
5 hours of COD Cold War and temps were what i posted in my previous post.

This temps are for 5.0GHz 1.32V LLC5 after 5 hours running Prime95 MinFFT112 - Max FFT112, FFT in place and AVX disabled.
Ambient temp was 28c and water 31c.



Right now ambient temp is 23c.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 4, 2021)

I always used boiling distilled water to clean my rads. I never added anything else to the water and it always cleaned up nicely.


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 4, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Could someone explain me with easy words what exactly Delta T is?
> 
> I know what you are thinking, a Watercooling builder that doesn't know what the Delta T is  no shame.


Put simply it's your water temp from baseline idle to max water temp. That range is called delta. Delta, or DT, can be applied to a cpu or gpu as well. Typical ideal is 10c delta for water temp, it's not a hard to hit target. A really great loop can achieve a 5c delta.


FireFox said:


> That is exactly how i ran the test.
> 5 hours of COD Cold War and temps were what i posted in my previous post.
> 
> This temps are for 5.0GHz 1.32V LLC5 after 5 hours running Prime95 MinFFT112 - Max FFT112, FFT in place and AVX disabled.
> ...


Regarding the prime run, what was the ambient before the prime test? What was the starting water temp? 31c for max water temp ain't bad if going from 25c. However a loop running at max in a room will raise the ambient temp so the ambient temp at the time of the measurement can be misleading. Ya need to know what ambient was at the beginning of the run.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 4, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Regarding the prime run, what was the ambient before the prime test? What was the starting water temp? 31c for max water temp ain't bad if going from 25c. However a loop running at max in a room will raise the ambient temp so the ambient temp at the time of the measurement can be misleading. Ya need to know what ambient was at the beginning of the run.


At the beginning the Ambient temp was 26c and the starting water was 28c then after a while ambient temp increased to 28c and water increased to 31c till the end of the test.


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 4, 2021)

FireFox said:


> At the beginning the Ambient temp was 26c and the starting water was 28c then after a while ambient temp increased to 28c and water increased to 31c till the end of the test.


Oh then your loop is doing excellent.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 5, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> i wouldnt touch mayhems stuff with a barge pole, when i can make something better myself sorry if i offended anyone who uses it but to me all these addatives are just not needed and i see them as a weak grift  .



Not everyone has an adequate degree in chemisty don't have to back far to remember Trumps Inject Lysol and Bleach advice and may folks burn theselves adding lye to soap.   I can make my own bolts but it's hardly worth time time and effort.  I can make Mayonaiise beer , wine and many other things ... but again not worth the T & E .   For those w/o the understanding of chemistry and the training in handling corrosive materials, it's downright recless


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Oh then your loop is doing excellent.


Not saying that i will change my current fans ( 10x Corsair LL120 - 3x Corsair LL140 ) but i assume that if i had better fans temps could be better?


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> i would like to buy something like this Water Cooling Thermometer but i am scared because that is Aluminum, is there anything better i could bay?




I have (6) of these:




__





						BP-TBWP-CT
					

Bitspower G1/4




					shop.bitspower.com
				




In and out of each of the two radiators, an interior case air temp and ambient

and to display the temps:








						SIX EYES II - Fan Speed Controller With Muti-Color LED Display
					

SIX EYES II is the 2nd generation of the six eyes fan controller.Its ability to handle a maximum of 30W per channel makes this product suitable for even th...




					www.reeven.com


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2021)

John Naylor said:


> I have (6) of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one like that but from Alphacool.



John Naylor said:


> and to display the temps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately i can't mount one like that in my Case.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Apr 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> And what about acrylic, doesn't the vinegar ruin it?


As a first time watercooling builder as well I haven't read of any issue with vinegar and acrylic but vinegar with coated/plated blocks is not recommended.  If you like to clean PC stuff with rubbing alcohol don't do that with Acrylics or Plastics.



WhiteNoise said:


> I always used boiling distilled water to clean my rads. I never added anything else to the water and it always cleaned up nicely.


That's what I did too.    If you didn't quite clean/flush it out enough and still end up with a bit of stuff in your fluid later, you can use a good quality coffee filter to filter out the crap in your fluid.  I had to do that too but it's been clear ever since.   An inline filter would probably be nicer with quick disconnects but coffee filter is much cheaper.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2021)

I cleaned it with distilled water and vinegar but just the Rads.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Apr 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Not saying that i will change my current fans ( 10x Corsair LL120 - 3x Corsair LL140 ) but i assume that if i had better fans temps could be better?


I use LL 120's in my setup, maybe not optimal but never had a problem either.  Ideally you would want to setup a fan curve off the water temps but I typically just run them at 960rpm at most and they are quiet enough at least for my needs.



FireFox said:


> Got it today
> 
> View attachment 194506


I got the same temp sensor.  I think it works fine but I wish I had gotten two so I could measure hot vs cold side temps in the loop.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2021)

A Computer Guy said:


> I use LL 120's in my setup, maybe not optimal but never had a problem either. Ideally you would want to setup a fan curve off the water temps but I typically just run them at 960rpm at most and they are quiet enough at least for my needs.


I have set my fans to run at 700rpm when not playing games, i created 2 profiles, one for gaming and one for the basic things like browsing, watching Movies, YouTube etc.

They are inaudible.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Short question.
> 
> Is it ok/safe to clean/flush Radiators with Vinegar?


Yes.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Apr 5, 2021)

John Naylor said:


> ...While freshly distilled water has a PH of 7.0, if your container is left open, the water will absorb carbon dioxide, creating carbonic acid and pH will drop to acidic range of 5.8 or a little lower...


Is there are recommend operational PH target for custom loops?  (for copper/nickel)   I'm changing out my fluid soon and this has peaked my interest.

Question part 2:  Do you typically notice any PH changes over time and perhaps for what duration of time one might want to check it?  I read from time to time people going 2+ years without changing their fluid which may not be growing anything but...I wonder about PH changes occurring over time and the rate of change one might expect?


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Not saying that i will change my current fans ( 10x Corsair LL120 - 3x Corsair LL140 ) but i assume that if i had better fans temps could be better?


Nope. You are at/under 5c delta, past this point it is all diminishing returns. The closer you get to ambient the harder it will be to reduce your water temp delta further. Thus there's no point to spending more, you'll just be wasting resources. Also note the fact that you cannot get under ambient (physics) without throwing a stupid amount of energy at it which then gets you into chillers, phase etc and imo defeats the point. When you have to spend 1000w to cool 500w on top of a full loop already... yea the equation gets silly lopsided.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2021)

Maybe this is a silly question but why Delta T is measured Ambient temp-water temp and not temp inside the Case- water temp?


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 5, 2021)

A Computer Guy said:


> Is there are recommend operational PH target for custom loops?  (for copper/nickel)   I'm changing out my fluid soon and this has peaked my interest.
> 
> Question part 2:  Do you typically notice any PH changes over time and perhaps for what duration of time one might want to check it?  I read from time to time people going 2+ years without changing their fluid which may not be growing anything but...I wonder about PH changes occurring over time and the rate of change one might expect?


PH doesn't matter unless you are running only water. It's terribad to run only straight distilled water. Thus we all should be running with some anti-corrosives and anti-biologicals which makes PH a non point.


FireFox said:


> Maybe this is a silly question but why Delta T is measured Ambient temp-water temp and not temp inside the Case- water temp?


The temp inside the case changes due to the heat produced thus making it unreliable as a baseline. The ambient temp is the temp of the whole environment.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2021)

This is how my GPU looks like, i forgot to order the backplate, however VRAM temps after Watercooled dropped from 76c max 50c, adding a backplate would cost me 50€ for maybe a 10c drop, worth?


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 5, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> False, tap water contains  impurities (minerals and living organisms) unlike distilled water. Depending on where you live and where the tap water comes from, the amount of impurities varies. Ever hear of Flint Mich? Distilled water is 100% pure water with zero impurities. Damn, with all the knowledge you seem to have, and you didn't know this? And I thought it was common knowledge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With data there is also must be education, experience and understanding.  Take a bottle of distilled testing laboratory to a laboratory ... and see what you get.  

Look at the NY data on your reference ? ... 100s of thousands of tests are performed on drinking water in NY State very year.  On your,link, they list 5 incidents in March .... water main breaks which caused contamination incidents.... *** water main breaks***.  Water main breaks are not the "normal day to day condition of a water utility."... nor the corrupt politicians responsible for Flint Michigan.   In addition most of these other contaminations arise from homeowner's private wells ... when we speak of the tap water we are generally referring to the tap water industry consisting of municipal or coprotrate water supply wells, purification and water mains subject to state oversight.

As a licensed professional engineer in the field, the firm I started over 30 years ago "does this for a living".  Between the firms principals alone, we have > 100 years experience in the field of water purification and treatment.  Early in my career when companies decided they could sell water, the laboratory at the firm took 32 bottles of water off store shelves and had them tested in their laboratory  ... 28 of them failed NY State drinking water standards.

The presence of algae in water is not possible as tap water, at least in civilized countries, is chlorinated and dechlorinated.   Has algae ever been found in tap water ? ... yes ... when water mains are buried and receive intrusion from groundwater, this can occur ... when testing finds it, the mains are replaced.   But again, it's not a normal part of say to day occurences.   It's not something that wil be found 99.999% of the time.   I have my tap water tested every year and I see trace amounts of various minerals but your post suggests that tap water is somehow unsafe to drink is simply without merit.  If you're worried about algae and minerals, avoid spring water.  This is just internet senasationalism

Still, when you use a vinegar solution to clean rads, unless you are planning to cart in gallons and gallons of Distilled Water to flush the system, you are still going to find trace amounts of the cleaning solution.  My loops typically contain about 2 liters of water.   To flush out all of that acidic vinegar one rinse of DW is simply not going to do.   That vinegar will continue to leach for some time.  So flushing it with high pressure tap water varying temperature will do a much better job than one fill 'n flush of distilled water.   We do 2 or 3 flush with distilled water before the final loop.

Now lets talk about distilled water which exists ONLY in the laboratory.  Have that water tested when you open it.  Here's the thing,:

1.   When it comes out of the distillation process it is pure distilled water .... it is then piped to a bottle filling station which contains lubricated parts where it picks up trace metals, lubricants, whatever pollutants are in the air.
2.  Then it's put into plastic containers which leach trace amounts of plastic compounds into the water. 
3.  Then you get it home and take the cap off ... It's doesn't take a longtime for your 'distilled water to drop to 5.8 ... google it.  I went thru the hassle of attempting to make a transfer system to minimize contact with the distilled water with air.... waste of time.

Half the time I open a container of distilled water, pH is < 6.0 ...acidic water affects metals.
Testing the PH of distilled water in a loop usually results in pH of 5.8 or 5.9
Adding something to bring it up then it's no longer pure water.
Adding corrosion inhibitors and algaecides and it's no longer distilled water.
Having any dissimilar metals its no longer 

- So no .... the idea that tap water is unsafe to drink tap water is a myth ... absent of mishap, it contains minute amounts of contaminants far below accepted standards nsusually at the parts per million or parts per billion
- And no again, distilled water can not exist outside the laboratory ... distilled water can not exist in the presence of air.  Carbon Dioxide in the air will form carbonic acid and drop the pH of distilled water to 5.8 If you buy DW in vacuum sealed glass jars , you can have distilled water.  Open it while breathing, and it ceases to exist.  Put it in a loop, run it for 2 hours ... drain some and send to the lab ... report will have at least 30 contaminants.

Not saying that distilled water isn't the go to solution ... its the best solution available.  But believing you have distilled water in the loop 2 hours after you filled it or even as you you fill it is a reality that doesn't exist with an atmosphere with trace amounts  0f carbon dioxide and hundreds of ai borne pollutants.


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 5, 2021)

John Naylor said:


> With data there is also must be education, experience and understanding.  Take a bottle of distilled testing laboratory to a laboratory ... and see what you get.
> 
> Look at the NY data on your reference ? ... 100s of thousands of tests are performed on drinking water in NY State very year.  On your,link, they list 5 incidents in March .... water main breaks which caused contamination incidents.... *** water main breaks***.  Water main breaks are not the "normal day to day condition of a water utility."... nor the corrupt politicians responsible for Flint Michigan.   In addition most of these other contaminations arise from homeowner's private wells ... when we speak of the tap water we are generally referring to the tap water industry consisting of municipal or coprotrate water supply wells, purification and water mains subject to state oversight.
> 
> ...


Seriously, give it a rest with these google paragraphs.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 5, 2021)

would some one like to tell what PH has got to do with a waterloop in a pc please because guys we are not talking about fish
tanks, short of filling it with acid i carnt see how PH is going to matter . to me ph is needed to be controlled when we what to keep something living in water. the ph of distilled water anywhere between 5.5 and 6.9 which is darn near bang in the middle . ive just checked my DS-water with a ph strip what i use for my fish tank and its bang on 6 if anyones interested. a ph of 7.5 would be quite acidly i would worry in the longterm ie nickle blocks ect and a ph below 5 could build up deposits in the loop other than that i wouldnt worry honist.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 10, 2021)

So guys i have a question.
What is the acceptable flow rate for a Loop like mine?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 10, 2021)

35-50LPH or 30%to60% of your pump speed at a guess bud.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 10, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> 35-50LPH


In case i have less, what can i do to increase it?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 10, 2021)

turn your pump up but to tell you the truth your cooling looks like its working well as is.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 10, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> to tell you the truth your cooling looks like its working well as is.


Agree with you.
I ordered this: https://www.caseking.de/en/bitspower-durchflusssensor-g1-4-zoll-shiny-black-waad-324.html


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 10, 2021)

yes i have 2 of those flow indy type there good to show the movement of water one coming out me pump which is a 3 way i have my drain valve on because its the lowest point and a two way as me waters going back to the res.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 10, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> yes i have 2 of those flow indy type there good to show the movement of water one coming out me pump which is a 3 way i have my drain valve on because its the lowest point and a two way as me waters going back to the res.


Did you plug it to a fan header or does your Motherboard has a Water flow header?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 10, 2021)

mine dont read the flow there just visual. most just plug into a fan header just like a temp sensor and the mobo dos its thing and tells the difference. i think.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 10, 2021)

My plan was to plug it to a fan header but i found out that my Motherboard has a Water Flow header.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 10, 2021)

stick in the waterflow one, i dont know if my mobo has one i should read my manual i havnt had this mobo long ive just plugged and played so far   .


----------



## FireFox (Apr 10, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> yes i have 2 of those flow indy type there good to show the movement of water one coming out me pump which is a 3 way i have my drain valve on because its the lowest point and a two way as me waters going back to the res.



I will install the flow meter and drain port where shown in the picture below + I'll make some changes to the tubing


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 10, 2021)

Flow meter is kind of meh, not really needed when you have a water temp delta of 5c. And realistically, you're already at max of your pump given you have 3 HWL rads which are the most restrictive of all rads so anything you add will reduce your pump's head pressure.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah adding a spinning wheel is not needed lol
Get a real flow meter if you really want one otherwise just go by reservoir activity.

I'd take that center tube out of your reservoir if you make the top the inlet there's no need for it anymore.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 11, 2021)

What's with all the fittings on the side behind the pump/ reservoir?
They seem a tad extraneous to me.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 11, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> What's with all the fittings on the side behind the pump/ reservoir?
> They seem a tad extraneous to me.


Ah, you mean the Distro plate, i did some extra tubing runs, instead a tube going from GPU block to CPU block i did GPU block to distro plate then back to CPU block then CPU block top rad, top rad distro plate and then to Rad.

Like this


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 11, 2021)

You know, the distro plate is essentially your reservoir so one or the other is redundant.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 11, 2021)

The Distro plate i am talking about it's not one like this:



It's a homemade one


----------



## FireFox (Apr 14, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> 35-50LPH or 30%to60% of your pump speed at a guess bud.


Any guess in Rpm?


----------



## FireFox (Apr 16, 2021)

@xtreemchaos need your help.

Which Flow diameter conversion should i use and it says to choose left or right but at the same time it says only used in water inlet, kinda confused


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 16, 2021)

i havnt a clue bud, but i sorta get the jist that in the water inlet and use the one which is nearest you pipe inner size but thats just a guess.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 16, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> yes i have 2 of those flow


Owning 2 of them for me was obvious that you should know how install it


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 16, 2021)

no ive 3 flowmeters just the visual ones bud and there not bits power lol   .


----------



## FireFox (Apr 22, 2021)

I don't know if i am kinda paranoid or just bored after i finished building the Custom Loop.
I know that the new Intel's Gen CPUs runs hot and i was aware of it but i am still concerned about my CPU's temps which are 50c/55c when playing COD Cold War, another thing is that the temps when playing drops to 45c/47c and then there's those spikes to 50c/55c, is it normal?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 22, 2021)

thats a good normal bud, nothing wrong with those temps when your clocking 5ghz.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 22, 2021)

I wanted to add that when playing games like FIFA,Tekken, Need For Speed and some others temps won't go above 42c.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 22, 2021)

those games are not heavy on the cpu but COD is a little more taxing. in VR i can get upto 65c most of the time its my gpu which stops in the low 50s.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 22, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> its my gpu which stops in the low 50s.


My GPU's temperatures are great, max i have seen is 37c


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 22, 2021)

i think there prob the best temps ive ever seen on a gaming rig bud. are you reading off your cpu and gpu sensors or the temp of your water ?.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 22, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> are you reading off your cpu and gpu sensors or the temp of your water ?.


Didn't get your question.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 22, 2021)

where are you reading your temps from the sensor on your gpu and cpu or your water temp like the sensor from you flow meter thats if it has one because my temp is a lot lower on the water about the same as your reading.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 22, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> where are you reading your temps from the sensor on your gpu and cpu or your water temp like the sensor from you flow meter thats if it has one because my temp is a lot lower on the water about the same as your reading.


From GPU and CPU sensor, the flow meter which is actually a Flow indicator it's just to measure the water flow rate. water temp is read by a water sensor installed in one port of the Reservoir.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 22, 2021)

you have really good temps id be well happy bud.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 22, 2021)

Then it's what i suspected, i am paranoid and bored. Everytime i finished a Build/Custom Loop then i don't have anything else to do and get bored


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 22, 2021)

i wouldnt say paranoid just involved with what you riggs doing which in my view is normal . get into VR you will never be bored again


----------



## FireFox (Apr 22, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> i wouldnt say paranoid just involved with what you riggs doing which in my view is normal . get into VR you will never be bored again


For me it's more like i need to build something, sometimes i stare at my PC thinking what can i add, remove or Mod, tbh a bad habit.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 22, 2021)

thats normal ive been doing it for at least 40 years first with telescope kit and custom bikes then with PCs its something we carry with us all our lifes. im a Aspie so its how i get my fun things Evolve   .


----------



## FireFox (Apr 22, 2021)

I added a drain port to the reservoir and moved the tube to reservoir top


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 22, 2021)

looking good.
 ive added a  longer res. darn rbg the pics allways bleed its nowhere near as bright as that my iphone has a mind of its own   

and a ek cpu block and flow meter to my processing rig.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 22, 2021)

I was even thinking to add a second reservoir and Delidd the CPU 
I don't remember if i asked you but what's your water temp?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 22, 2021)

my water temp is between 23c -25c at idle and 38c say when playing no mans sky VR for maybe 2 hours ,i only have the one rad. i dont bother with deliding theres no point with ryzen and my 7700k is nice and cool ive only got it clocked to 4.8ghz and max temp is 68c.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 22, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> looking good.
> ive added a  longer res. darn rbg the pics allways bleed its nowhere near as bright as that my iphone has a mind of its own
> View attachment 197713
> and a ek cpu block and flow meter to my processing rig.
> View attachment 197714


What's that thermometer doing on top? First pic


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 22, 2021)

thats my water temp it reads from my sensor at the bottom of the res. there about £10 from china.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 22, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> thats my water temp it reads from my sensor at the bottom of the res. there about £10 from china.


It's  not something like this?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 22, 2021)

yes more the less apart that the sensor is a screw in my one. mines powered by sata connection. looking at your pic that looks like a fishtank temp sensor


----------



## FireFox (Apr 22, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> looking at your pic that looks like a fishtank temp sensor


It's a thermometer but with external sensor


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 22, 2021)

this is like mine apart that this is molex where mine sata power and braided cables. i carnt find one on ebay but ive had this one maybe 2 years or so stuck in a draw  








						G1/4 Thread LED Temperature Meter Gauge Detector Thermometer fr PC Water Cooling  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for G1/4 Thread LED Temperature Meter Gauge Detector Thermometer fr PC Water Cooling at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## FireFox (Apr 23, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> this is like mine apart that this is molex where mine sata power and braided cables. i carnt find one on ebay but ive had this one maybe 2 years or so stuck in a draw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What speed is your pump running at?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 23, 2021)

its PWM bud it gos faster underload of the cpu in idle 1200rpm when playing a game its around 1700rpm max is 4000rpm but it never gets there.  D5s are great pumps but not the quietist when running over 2500rpm on my intel rig i have a freezzermod ddc pump and its quieter.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 23, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> its PWM bud it gos faster underload of the cpu in idle 1200rpm when playing a game its around 1700rpm max is 4000rpm but it never gets there.  D5s are great pumps but not the quietist when running over 2500rpm on my intel rig i have a freezzermod ddc pump and its quieter.


I have it running at 2700Rpm, some people runs it at full speed because they are inaudible, maybe i am mistaken but my theory about running a pump at full speed is that the water will move too fast that wont have enough time to remove the heat and be cooled, and if running the pump at low rpm the water will move too slow that the temperature will increase, as said is just my theory.

What do you know about two-pass radiators?


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2021)

Wow that was a long 6 pages to read through....

When I got my rads through for my build @FireFox I don't think I used anything but 'boiling' the kettle and either letting it cool or just clicking it off when it got half way through the boil.  Generally I've never even thought of cleaning the rads through....  I only use Distilled water, I had some Fesser One back in the day, tubes and things did eventually turn blue but since then I simply stick with coloured tubes and then distilled water to make things easy.  

I definitely think your worrying too much about what is going on and temps and such, everything your saying sounds fine and normal and the loop is doing really well.  

I think for things like pump speed and such, the only reason I'd monitor it is to make sure that the pump isn't dying or something like that, otherwise, I just let it do whatever   It might be running on PWM but I've not really looked!! 

What I'd seriously do, is just enjoy the rig and not worry about the small things at all.  I think you need to game a little longer so your mind doesn't wonder and worry about things that you shouldn't need to be worried about


----------



## FireFox (Apr 24, 2021)

phill said:


> Generally I've never even thought of cleaning the rads through


Me either, i dont know why this time i was so paranoid about.


phill said:


> I definitely think your worrying too much about what is going on and temps and such, everything your saying sounds fine and normal and the loop is doing really well. What I'd seriously do, is just enjoy the rig and not worry about the small things at all. I think you need to game a little longer so your mind doesn't wonder and worry about things that you shouldn't need to be worried about


Indeed, now it is time to stop worrying.



phill said:


> the only reason I'd monitor it is to make sure that the pump isn't dying or something like that


I shouldn't worry even about that because in case my pump fails/die the system will shutdown itself when temp goes above 75c


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Me either, i dont know why this time i was so paranoid about.
> 
> Indeed, now it is time to stop worrying.
> 
> ...


Perfect  

The amount of water custom built systems I've built and such over the years I've been water cooling, I've built them with overkill in mind, so I hope that I never have to swap things out lol  I find it's finding a case to fit the damn stuff in that I've got issues with! :-(   560mm rads don't go in many cases these days and with the lack of multi GPU systems as well, big cases never look full enough for me which personally I find to be a crying shame    Still.....  

Enjoy the rig mate, I'm sure it'll be awesome!!


----------



## FireFox (Apr 26, 2021)

I want to buy something like this:https://www.bykski.com/page133?product_id=4735&brd=1

Reading in the manufacturer's Website it says that it's made of *paraformaldehyde, *sorry for my ignorance but what's that material, and could it be mixed with Copper?


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 28, 2021)

Its a polymer of formaldehyde. With sufficient dry heat, it will depolymerize into formaldehyde gas(flammable). In basic/acidic/heated aqueous(water) environment it will depolymerize into liquid formaldehyde. Its considered toxic, corrosive, and carcinogenic. Not something I would use and I would raise the question of its safety; especially considering the link shows its a product coming out of China... 
It might turn out to be safe for the specific application(temperature dependent, molecular stability, etc.) but I couldn't tell you that with 100% certainty.


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 28, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I want to buy something like this:https://www.bykski.com/page133?product_id=4735&brd=1
> 
> Reading in the manufacturer's Website it says that it's made of *paraformaldehyde, *sorry for my ignorance but what's that material, and could it be mixed with Copper?


Are you sure? That link says made of POM or Polyoxymethylene, ie. ACETAL not formaldehyde. POM aka Acetal is synonymous with watercooling, formaldehyde is not.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 28, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Are you sure? That link says made of POM or Polyoxymethylene, ie. ACETAL not formaldehyde. POM aka Acetal is synonymous with watercooling, formaldehyde is not.


Scroll down to "Product parameters" and look to the right of "Material". It clearly says "polyformaldehyde", which is a type of POM/thermoplastic. Like I was saying, it could be completely safe or it could be a disaster. Always good to double-check.


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 28, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Scroll down to "Product parameters" and look to the right of "Material". It clearly says "polyformaldehyde", which is a type of POM/thermoplastic. Like I was saying, it could be completely safe or it could be a disaster. Always good to double-check.


I did a lil googling and they're all basically the same so nothing to worry about.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 28, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> I did a lil googling and they're all basically the same so nothing to worry about.


All good then! Thanks!


----------



## motleyguts (Apr 29, 2021)

Been a lovely read from start to now. Been lurking, thinking about diving back into water-cooling. Great looking systems and I totally can appreciate the feeling of wanting to touch it just a bit more, add something here or there, a tweak here or there. 

Most of the parts are in a box in the garage these days. Getting that itch now that I have hot ass 5800X. One Optimus block, some fans, tubing a crapload of cleaning could get me back in there. That's another main reason for the lurking, picking up best practices tips for the clean-up though I imagine it can't be too bad.

2011 at the not quite buttoned up stage, overspent and underdelivered by a mile but it was a lot of fun, and that's worth a lot


----------



## FireFox (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks @MentalAcetylide and @thesmokingman for the info.
I definitely missed the POM part.


----------

